# MINI lightweight is coming



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Apparently, BMW is planning a lightweight version of the Cooper S. It will have a 225hp JWC tuned engine and some body modifications by Bertone.

Possible launch in mid 2006.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hmm.... sounds interesting....


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

I seriously doubt we will see this car.

If we do, it won't be anything like the european model.

The one tell tale is the thinner glass. It simply will not meet Fed. Requirements.

This car will be like Porsches RS America if they do import it. The Euro version was far lighter and had more HP. 


Time will tell.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Oops, forgot to add that it will be a limited production of 2000 cars


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Oops, forgot to add that it will be a limited production of 2000 cars


Yeah, that is what Cingular/Motorola said of the black RAZR.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

How much lighter are they claiming it will be?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Hopefully it's more warmly received than the Monte Carlo 40th anniversary special editions.

If they can shave ~300lbs off it and get it down to ~2300lbs, it would be a nice ride. But that's almost 12% of the cars total weight


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> How much lighter are they claiming it will be?


15% lighter.

The initial rumor was 2000 cars, but now there are rumors it'll be sold in the US, with higher total production.

Since the US is the Mini's biggest market, I'd expect it to sell here.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Since the US is the Mini's biggest market, I'd expect it to sell here.


While they might sell one here, it won't be the one they get in Europe. The Feds will require all kinds of testing on the new model if they do things like thinner glass, remove the rear seats, even remove the power windows. Remember the feds didn't allow those bitchen recaros to come over either.

If this car makes it, I'd expect a weight savings of 1/2 of what the europe car will get.

There is no way MINI will fork out the testing cash to sell 1,000 one year only units over here.

IMHO>


----------

